# PA to NJ shore



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been looking forward to surf fishing the NJ shore in the next few weeks. Since I moved to PA (Royersford/Limerick area) I don't get there too often (about a 2 hour drive) Can anyone recomend a beach to try? Last year I hit IBSP with little success, pay to enter the park and limited parking, and no hookups. Although nice surroundings. I usually throw bait (clams). Have not tried plugging yet. Any info would be appreciated.

thanks
Tim


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Cape May Point is a good spot if you don't mind the hike all the way down to the tip of Jersey. You can see the famous Cape May rips from there so there's always a chance you hook a straggler.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings timinator!

IBSP is one of the better beaches in New Jersey. You might want to pick up some tips at one of the local bait & tackle shops. If possible, scout the beach during daylight before picking your spot....

Other beaches closer to home include Point Pleasant/Ocean Beach and Long Beach Island. Access is a little tougher (especially at LBI) but again, local B&Ts can help.

Plugging can pay off, especially if you hear splashing in the surf. Fresh surf clams are a great bait, but you can also check and see if the bait shops have any extra-large sandworms (a killer bait in northern Jersey.) If you head to south Jersey, try fresh bunker. 

Let us know how you do....


----------

